# LTC restriction



## AS4

Hello all-

I have a quick question regarding an LTC restriction. I apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered; I used the search function and didn't see anything but I could have missed something.

I am a Boston special and also live in Boston-therefore I don't have a unrestricted LTC. My LTC was upgraded to employment purposes, and the restrictions now simply read "employment". I am on call a good amount of the time and like to keep a lot of my gear in the car when I am on the move, and it is easier for me to carry concealed a good amount of the time ( I also prefer to carry concealed). However I don't want to get jammed up for something stupid and risk losing my job and my license. 

I guess my question is is whether or not it is ok for me to carry concealed on a limited basis with an employment restriction. Technically when I am off-duty I am still carrying for employment purposes as I might still be called in to work. At the end of the day, if it is going to get me in trouble I will figure out an alternative.

Thanks for any answers, and again I am sorry if this is a thread that has been answered before.

Stay safe!


----------



## JD02124

Being that you're a SPO I can't see a Boston cop giving you a hard time about it. I was an unarmed SPO and all the Boston cops I worked with everyday knew I carried off duty. In fact the ones I worked with supported the fact I did. Yea in some Boston cops eyes you're not a real police officer so you have to take that in to consideration, but for the most part I myself carry off duty and to be honest I'm only worried about the state police when it comes to that. I know of a situation where a Boston police academy trainee was about to graduate and got pulled over by a trooper leaving his girlfriends house and he had his fireman on him and his LTC-A but with a sporting restriction. When the trooper approached him he brought to the troopers attention that he was carrying and had just left his girlfriends and was on his way home. He handed his LTC over to the trooper and informed him he was about to graduate from the BPD academy. The trooper asked so you are not on your way to the range or from the range? The driver said no. So the trooper informed him he was in violation of his LTC restrictions and took his firearm and LTC from him. The next morning he placed a call to the police academy, and informed the staff what had taken place the night before with the student. The student was dropped from the academy two weeks prior to graduation. So its untimely your call, I myself I carry off duty. I have arrested people and to be honest don't feel safe without my firearm. I have been threatened more times than I can count and I take it serious. You also need to keep in mind some cops aren't going to like you because you're a special, but like it or not people may disagree but we as specials work in law enforcement and for the most part with less equipment and resources and more liability and sometimes our position can ultimately be more dangerous because of how you're viewed by the public."You're just a security guard" I'm sure you've heard that multiple times. With that all said for the most part as long as you're not doing anything crazy while conceal carrying I think you'll be ok if somehow a situation presents itself where you need to inform a police officer that you're carrying. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Goose

If you want to be 100% legal, just keep it locked up and unloaded in the trunk of your car - that way you are transporting it. I wouldn't drive around with it with the expectation of being called into work (leaving the house for a shift and stopping for gas or food, etc. along the way is a different story).


----------



## AS4

Ok, thank you for the replies. Obviously id prefer to just carry concealed but if it's not technically legal than no use risking it.

Thanks again, I appreciate it.


----------



## bok

AS4, 
Follow your issued restrictions and you will be o.k. When a person does not follow, ignores or is ignorant of LTC rules and regulation language that they contractually agreed to abide by then chances of losing that LTC increase. If a cadet / trainee is only one day away from academy graduation and shows great indifference to rules, regulations, policy and procedures a officer must follow then how can they be expected to enforce them. Being a police officer is a privilege few are offered, earned and should be held to a high personal standard. Good luck in your future career endeavors.


----------



## JD02124

bok said:


> AS4,
> Follow your issued restrictions and you will be o.k. When a person does not follow, ignores or is ignorant of LTC rules and regulation language that they contractually agreed to abide by then chances of losing that LTC increase. If a cadet / trainee is only one day away from academy graduation and shows great indifference to rules, regulations, policy and procedures a officer must follow then how can they be expected to enforce them. Being a police officer is a privilege few are offered, earned and should be held to a high personal standard. Good luck in your future career endeavors.


I agree with your statement to a point but there is also this something called discretion.The Boston police at least the ones I have worked with and have had the privilege of being trained by are pretty big in the use of discretion. Just because you work in law enforcement doesn't make you a robot. Notice my avatar is Judge Dredd? We all don't need to be Judge Dredd.


----------



## TacEntry

I was a Boston Special Officer 20 years ago and had the same cockamamie restriction on my LTC.

The gun grabbing cuntz don't want you to be able to protect yourself in their precious city. It's all good until you run into a recent arrest while riding the T and you're "abiding" by your ridiculous restriction.

My advice is: don't be an idiot, and also don't be an idiot.


----------



## pahapoika

That's a horrible story ! 

Boston has always been and always will be the pits when it comes to gun permits. If you need it for work it might be best to leave it at home.

Would suck to be a victim of ill fate and lose your ability to make money.

Leave the city and things get better


----------



## JD02124

TacEntry said:


> I was a Boston Special Officer 20 years ago and had the same cockamamie restriction on my LTC.
> 
> The gun grabbing cuntz don't want you to be able to protect yourself in their precious city. It's all good until you run into a recent arrest while riding the T and you're "abiding" by your ridiculous restriction.
> 
> My advice is: don't be an idiot, and also don't be an idiot.


I used to be an assistant firearms instructor and I used to train and sign people in that had unrestricted LTC's that lived in places like quincy, Somerville, Milton ext. towns right outside the city, but being a resident of the city of Boston I'm restricted. Despite being a six year veteran with a thirteen months deployment to Afghanistan and at the time an assistant firearms instructor and I worked part time at Brinks as a turret guard.


----------



## bok

JD Dorchester,
My friend, climbing up towards two decades of working in the profession and dealing with gray area matters. There is a strong juxtaposition between discretion and action which calls for years of experience to have the ability to encounter, comprehend and handle such situations. In knowing this, I am confident that the trooper in your example was well versed on working in the gray and he / she made a decision based on a totality of circumstances. Meaning, there more than likely was more to the encounter then what was initially disclosed. No seasoned cop is looking to jam up a person off of a error of judgement. It's all about the reasonableness standard while working in the gray areas of policing...


----------



## JD02124

bok said:


> JD Dorchester,
> My friend, climbing up towards two decades of working in the profession and dealing with gray area matters. There is a strong juxtaposition between discretion and action which calls for years of experience to have the ability to encounter, comprehend and handle such situations. In knowing this, I am confident that the trooper in your example was well versed on working in the gray and he / she made a decision based on a totality of circumstances. Meaning, there more than likely was more to the encounter then what was initially disclosed. No seasoned cop is looking to jam up a person off of a error of judgement. It's all about the reasonableness standard while working in the gray areas of policing...


Thats absolutely correct and could have very well been what happened. To be honest I hope thats what happened.


----------



## bok

.....and being a former "gray striper", I can empathize with the required trip to Schroeder Plaza for the humiliating license check / renewal nonsense and all that's attached to a "restricted" LTC.


----------



## Killjoy

I also suspect there is a lot more to that story than is being told. No one likes paint themselves in a bad light when they do something embarrassing/stupid. I would expect recruits to be *more *careful about following laws, not less. My tolerance for recruit misbehavior hovers at about a 0.00%. Certainly some level of misbehavior occurred to even initiate a traffic stop.

AS4, if you truly hope to ever wear the badge and uniform on this job, follow the laws and your restrictions scrupulously, then you won't have depend on any potentially non-existent feeling of "brotherhood" that a police officer may or may not feel with you.


----------



## AS4

Will do, thank you.


----------

